# Annapolis, MD Striper Fishing



## Creation (Oct 6, 2016)

Didn't do too shabby last night with 7 rockfish caught, two keeper size. The keepers were 25 inches and 21 inches. All fish were released back into the water. But it's obvious the bigger rocks are moving into the area. I caught and released 50 stripers on Saturday 01Oct16 from the same exact spot in a matter of 3 hours (it was nearly every cast) but only a few of them were right at 20 inches and no bigger. The rest were dinks. So the bigger fish are a good sign. I'm a shore fisherman as i do not own a boat or know anyone with a boat so all these fish were caught out of my super secret Annapolis, MD spot from shore (No, not Naval Academy).


----------



## JollyJimbo (May 20, 2013)

I didn't come down to fish Saturday due to the impending weather but hope to be there this weekend. Glad you had luck:fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Super secret Annapolis, LOL! Good for you.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

fairly certain I know this spot, I've never had any luck there. Planning to hit somewhere else though next week on the bay from shore that produces. Good to see they are turning on.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Time to fire up google earth! haha jk


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Creation, good fishing report! But, don't you know that you've got to black out/haze out all of your background photo? Otherwise, the Secret Service, Seal Team 6, CIA and FBI may find your fishing spot.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Secret Locations.....if it's a secret then say nothing.

Pointless thread....social media??????

Really


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Bass. Thanks for the report.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

The word SELFISH had to be coined from the actions of fishermen who always talk about secret spots ,why some folks think they can and should catch all the fish in the seas and rivers


----------



## Creation (Oct 6, 2016)

supercast said:


> The word SELFISH had to be coined from the actions of fishermen who always talk about secret spots ,why some folks think they can and should catch all the fish in the seas and rivers


The location bit was a joke. Anyone familiar with the area can totally tell where I'm at. Lol, glad you guys had fun with it though. 

User CYT gets it. Just posting the current report, rocktober is DEFINITELY here and everyone's "spots" should see bigger fish as they move into the area.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Yeldarb (Oct 8, 2016)

Creation said:


> Didn't do too shabby last night with 7 rockfish caught, two keeper size. The keepers were 25 inches and 21 inches. All fish were released back into the water. But it's obvious the bigger rocks are moving into the area. I caught and released 50 stripers on Saturday 01Oct16 from the same exact spot in a matter of 3 hours (it was nearly every cast) but only a few of them were right at 20 inches and no bigger. The rest were dinks. So the bigger fish are a good sign. I'm a shore fisherman as i do not own a boat or know anyone with a boat so all these fish were caught out of my super secret Annapolis, MD spot from shore (No, not Naval Academy).
> 
> View attachment 25897
> 
> View attachment 25905


Hi Creation,
I am new to this forum but I fish and crab the Severn quite often, I have done well this year with crabs and perch but can only seem to catch small rockfish. I was wondering if you are catching these on lures or bait. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Creation (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeldarb said:


> Hi Creation,
> I am new to this forum but I fish and crab the Severn quite often, I have done well this year with crabs and perch but can only seem to catch small rockfish. I was wondering if you are catching these on lures or bait. Appreciate any help.


Glad to help and answer this question m8. I AM NOT a bait user, I catch all my fish with lures. Now, the smaller the lure, the more bites you will get, but most of your fish will be "dinks". If you go big to the 5" to 7" plugs. You'll catch less fish, but they will be quality keepers. I have been throwing 5" or bigger top water chuggers _see image 1_. If those aren't producing strikes, I move to my Menhaden replica. The Menhaden are in and the rocks have been blasting them here _see image 2_, so I matched up this Powerbait POGY Swimmin' Shad (Chartreuse Shad) _see image 3_ to closely match their natural food source and I do really well with these. Hopefully that answers the question?


----------



## Yeldarb (Oct 8, 2016)

Creation said:


> Glad to help and answer this question m8. I AM NOT a bait user, I catch all my fish with lures. Now, the smaller the lure, the more bites you will get, but most of your fish will be "dinks". If you go big to the 5" to 7" plugs. You'll catch less fish, but they will be quality keepers. I have been throwing 5" or bigger top water chuggers _see image 1_. If those aren't producing strikes, I move to my Menhaden replica. The Menhaden are in and the rocks have been blasting them here _see image 2_, so I matched up this Powerbait POGY Swimmin' Shad (Chartreuse Shad) _see image 3_ to closely match their natural food source and I do really well with these. Hopefully that answers the question?
> View attachment 25985
> 
> View attachment 25993
> ...


Thank you, I really appreciate the info. It is nice when fellow fisherman share there info like this. Hopefully see you out there sometime.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Now that is a good post with good Info. and pictures. Thanks Creation for that. We could use more post like that.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

nice fish and post! thanks.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

woodie said:


> Secret Locations.....if it's a secret then say nothing.
> 
> Pointless thread....social media??????
> 
> Really





supercast said:


> The word SELFISH had to be coined from the actions of fishermen who always talk about secret spots ,why some folks think they can and should catch all the fish in the seas and rivers


more people who want info spoon fed to them so they can be report chasers and not report makers.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

kurazy kracka said:


> more people who want info spoon fed to them so they can be report chasers and not report makers.


Took the words right out of my mouth haha


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LMAO, I never had to chase. Fishing is not that hard.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> more people who want info spoon fed to them so they can be report chasers and not report makers.


Never heard it put that way but very true on this forum. What really pisses me off is when some asked for help and many reply, the asker never responds with a simple *THANK YOU*.  What's with that?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

catman said:


> What really pisses me off is when some asked for help and many reply, the asker never responds with a simple *THANK YOU*.  What's with that?


*BINGO*!!!!! What? There is no "Applause" emoticon here?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

catman said:


> Never heard it put that way but very true on this forum. What really pisses me off is when some asked for help and many reply, the asker never responds with a simple *THANK YOU*.  What's with that?


that's why i don't post reports anymore on here....been catching bass and albies the last few weeks though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> that's why i don't post reports anymore on here....been catching bass and albies the last few weeks though.


Copy that!! I think it's time to take a loooooong hiatus. See you guys in the spring, Keep on fishing Andy.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> that's why i don't post reports anymore on here...


Anothahhh *winnah*!!!!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Never heard it put that way but very true on this forum. What really pisses me off is when some asked for help and many reply, the asker never responds with a simple *THANK YOU*.  What's with that?


 X2 on that catman. But I did get two thank you in a year on this fishing forum.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Copy that!! I think it's time to take a loooooong hiatus. See you guys in the spring, Keep on fishing Andy.


 Don't worry catman, I won't stop until I can't walk.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> more people who want info spoon fed to them so they can be report chasers and not report makers.


 You still have to love them. The Bible tell us so.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Andy just to see more of your reports, I'll buy you a scooter!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

akhan said:


> andy just to see more of your reports, i'll buy you a scooter!!


:d lol!


----------

